# Scape



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

This is a design i made with Inscape.
You may correct the forks caus i think they are not 100% symertric.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice one i like it


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

zhop said:


> Nice one i like it


Thanks mate.
You can see the final product HERE


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I defenely like this one. Too bad I do not make board cuts. Otherwise I woudl try to make one.


----------

